# Where to get decent T5 ECA Stack



## Mk- (Jan 9, 2014)

I was using T5 which contained an ECA Stack, they where really good and kept me motivated, helped me shift 3 stone.

however I used them all up, ordered some from eBay not knowing that they would be different, they're call Gymrat Red Extreme and do not contain Ephredrine/Ephedra, I don't have any loss In appetite and no difference in energy levels, they're useless to me, the last T5s I had where a lot better.

does anyone know where to get a decent ECA stack?

I read about buying Chesteze but it seems like a lot of hassle popping into the same boots every week, they'd probably wonder why my family is having really bad colds all the time, lol.

thanks in advance


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Get Chest eze from Amazon.


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

Are T5s just ECA?

If so Century Supplements & Gorilla Jacks


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

L11 said:


> Get Chest eze from Amazon.


This. Then your guaranteed 18mg of proper pharma eph


----------



## Mk- (Jan 9, 2014)

Just use Chesteze alone? Will it work that way? And would 1 Chesteze pill a day be enough?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

1 chest eze, 200mg caffeine does me for suppressing appetite.


----------



## Mk- (Jan 9, 2014)

Is Aspirin not needed?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

L11 said:


> 1 chest eze, 200mg caffeine does me for suppressing appetite.


need aspirin for full effects, the above will help, but you are missing a trick with out it.

Have a read :

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

A lot of the ECA 30+ branded products are not ECA, again more in the article above.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

What does Chest eze do?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

rsd147 said:


> What does Chest eze do?


It contains ephedrine


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

E.C.A.

They are giving away free samples on face book i believe, my mrs uses them she don't shut up when she takes them !


----------

